# Openconnect periodicaly DOWN.



## BarinAn (Jan 17, 2017)

When I using Openconnect periodicaly tun device change state to DOWN.


```
Jan 17 19:05:06 host kernel: ifa_maintain_loopback_route: deletion failed for interface tun0: 48
Jan 17 19:05:06 host kernel: tun0: link state changed to DOWN
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2017)

The reason is usually in the same log. It could be several reasons.


----------

